# Milo started her period!



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I just notified our breeder and her two sisters' families of the news! Our baby is exactly 9 months old today and I noticed a red stain on her mattress sheet and red-tinged drops after peeing. Oh my! I was hoping she'd follow her mom's footsteps and get a later period (after 1 yr old) but here we are! Looking for dark sheets and towels to put over the couch (thank goodness it's leather). Her demeanor doesn't seem changed and the vulva isn't as enlarged like the other photos I've seen here. Lots of squatting when we're outdoors. I don't need take her to the vet, do I? I am reading the whole cycle takes about a month? Is that the bleeding as well? Thank you, forum!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your little girl is growing up.  She won't spot all month, how long though depends on the pup. a few days to a few weeks is what I have experienced. Have you made her safe? Some old kiddies jocks with a hole for the tail work well in controlling the spotting around the house and can also act as somewhat of contraception too  Good luck, i hope she has an easy one without too much emotion. Some it doesn't faze, others it takes more out of.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you, Ozkar. She is the same so far, maybe a little whinier. I might try that and look for an old pair of my kid's boxer shorts.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html

Check this, we have a girl in heat (different breed) and an intact two year old V. Another intact old male (Weimer) across the street. 
Bought diggie undies for her from PetSmart. Added a thicker tampon, that helps keep things protected. 

Today, the boy graduated to prongs again, heels and does a down stay like a champ, LOL. The Weimer from across the street tried to visit. Gotta keep em separated...

However, when we walk her, take the undies off and limit the places the tries to mark to a bare minimum. Don't want the boys tracking us down. 
Anyhow, the vast majority of dogs in our neck of the woods are sterilized. Maybe one or two are not... one of the hooligans belongs to us, the other one lives across the street.


----------

